# made the switch to yellow....



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Mordekyle said:


> You can turn the blade around to face the trigger when you store the tool. Less apt to cut or snag on something.
> 
> Provided you use the quick release blades that is.
> 
> ...





Big Johnson said:


> I do that with my 18V Makita.


I do that with my Ridgid:blink:


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

the yellow line up is HUGE they are coming out with so many tools for the batties it's making Makita look slow.

Im got Makita for now. Might get dewalt just for the radio and tool box .


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

Forgot about the multi-tool. It is so good. So handy.

Last night I was doing some light framing on a garage. Using the 20v framer. When I first picked it up, my thought was, "this thing is heavier than I remember." After the first few nails, I forgot about the weight. It works so good. So handy. So convenient. Just pick it up and go.

Regarding the circular saw, I hadn't used the corded one in about 1 1/2 years. I took it out of the truck earlier this year.

For the work we do, I think we will be completely cordless at some point in the future. If I spent more money on tools, we probably wouldn't need cords now, ie: cordless table saw and miter saw.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

builditguy said:


> If I spent more money on tools, we probably wouldn't need cords now, ie: cordless table saw and miter saw.


The new cord/cordless tools... the bee's knees.

A decent cord costs as much as a battery. Not having to pack and roll cords would be nice.


----------



## Workingmanvan (Feb 27, 2017)

The little 6.5'' Dewalt saw did great today.. was putting in 5/8 subflooring all day.. went all day with just one battery change, with the 5a batteries.. was great with no cord to deal with when cutting in different locations, etc. thinking of either the grinder or jigsaw next..


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

cedarboarder said:


> the yellow line up is HUGE they are coming out with so many tools for the batties it's making Makita look slow.
> 
> .


Not even man!!


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Not even man!!


Battery powered generators, job site wobble lights, radios that work with storage system, huge spot light, just some things off the top of my head that DeWalt has that Makita doesn't


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

cedarboarder said:


> Battery powered generators, job site wobble lights, radios that work with storage system, huge spot light, just some things off the top of my head that DeWalt has that Makita doesn't


Keep digging man,,, Not even close!!! Makita is a tool company Black&Decker:no:Hey you could use that cool Black&Decker battery generator to to fire up a Black&Decker toaster oven:laughing: Or even the B&D blender:clap:
When it comes to wood working tools Black&Decker not in the same ball park.. When you need to cut a 6X14" for a big roof hip what does Black&Decker have for that:whistling


----------



## onmywayup (Aug 18, 2012)

Defenestrate said:


> I'm gradually transitioning from yellow 18v to 20v... the one tool that's changed my life is the 20v oscillating multitool. It's so nice not to have to roll out a cord for one or two cuts. Plus it's got a variable trigger and fits my hand really well. Only bad thing is that the trigger lock usually gets bumped in storage, so I either have to remember to pull off the battery or the blade.


I'm obsessed with that tool. I own two. We manage to use one of them almost every single day. Undercutting door jambs for flooring, sanding down some mailboxes we were repairing and repainting, etc. etc.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

onmywayup said:


> I'm obsessed with that tool. I own two. We manage to use one of them almost every single day. Undercutting door jambs for flooring, sanding down some mailboxes we were repairing and repainting, etc. etc.


Even the Ridgid JobMax leaves that thing in the dust!!
I own 3 or 4:thumbsup:


----------



## onmywayup (Aug 18, 2012)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Even the Ridgid JobMax leaves that thing in the dust!!
> I own 3 or 4


Maybe we can get them together and they can fight it out! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

onmywayup said:


> Maybe we can get them together and they can fight it out!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


 The JobMax does so much more that you can't even put the 2 side by side to test them!!!!


----------



## onmywayup (Aug 18, 2012)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> The JobMax does so much more that you can't even put the 2 side by side to test them!!!!


Never seen anybody get a boner for a tool before. Did you actually shoot a bunch of job max pron?


----------



## kixnbux (Feb 12, 2015)

Ridgid better than Dewalt . 

I’ll give it to ridgid on pro level sewer snakes like the K1500 and the K150 both which I have and they’re bulletproof. But not on wood tools. Nawwww


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

onmywayup said:


> Never seen anybody get a boner for a tool before. Did you actually shoot a bunch of job max pron?


I do it combat the yellow boners:laughing:



kixnbux said:


> Ridgid better than Dewalt .
> 
> I’ll give it to ridgid on pro level sewer snakes like the K1500 and the K150 both which I have and they’re bulletproof. But not on wood tools. Nawwww


With the multi tools yes! and you thing with the plumbing tools,,,,
Laugh all you want,, what do you know?? Have you used them both??? I Have . If you gave my 2 yellow ones today I'd sell them.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> The JobMax does so much more that you can't even put the 2 side by side to test them!!!!


Those are all different tools. :vs_smirk:


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Rigid is owned and made by home depot now, not what it used to be... it's for homeowners not trades 
The corded tools are ok. but the cordless... Bottom of the barrel.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

cedarboarder said:


> Rigid is owned and made by home depot now, not what it used to be... it's for homeowners not trades
> The corded tools are ok. but the cordless... Bottom of the barrel.


Who told you that?? Man you are lost!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Big Johnson said:


> Those are all different tools. :vs_smirk:


The difference is the Ridgid is a better tool! The Dewalt and cutter and a little sanding pad:laughing:


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Inner10 said:


> I put one 9ah in my impact driver and it lasted weeks. It was ludicrously heavy but boy did it last!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


9ah.. that thing must last for ever.. when it goes dead you will think the drill just broke


----------

